
Gitlab 10.5 released - markdog12
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/02/22/gitlab-10-5-released/
======
mttjj
> Instant SSL with Let's Encrypt for GitLab

Sweet! My days of the convoluted process of updating my certificate for my
Pages site are over.

> We will be enabling Let’s Encrypt by default as well as adding support for
> other GitLab features like the Registry, Pages, and Mattermost, in a future
> release.

Oh.

In all seriousness, I'm looking forward to when Pages is supported. I've been
following that open Issue for years.

~~~
connorshea
The issue in question for anyone curious: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce/issues/28996](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/28996)

I'm looking forward to it as well :)

------
jfaucett
man Gitlab continues slaying it here! The acquisition of Gemnasium is another
big boost for their CI pipeline tools which are already fantastic. I love them
building out the CI/CD architecture, not just from a user perspective, I think
it gives them a big competitive advantage long term.

I must say I never would have predicted Gitlab being this good of a product
3-4 years ago, they're doing a lot of things right in that company. I'd like
to actually know more about who is behind it, is there a mojombo?

~~~
sytse
I'm not sure I totally understand your question. Just to be clear Tom Preston-
Werner(mojombo) is not affiliated with GitLab. Our CTO Dmitriy 'DZ'
Zaporozhets started GitLab and is spearheading critical parts, including the
integration of the Gemnasium team. But more than any one individual it is more
a collaboration between 1900 contributors
[http://contributors.gitlab.com/](http://contributors.gitlab.com/)

~~~
jfaucett
Yea I phrased it oddly, but you basically answered it. Thanks for the great
product though.

> But more than any one individual it is more a collaboration between 1900
> contributors

On this line, as someone who has participated in building companies, software
(some open some closed) for many years now, my hope is that one day we will
get to a state in our societies so that the majority of companies can be
decentralized, collectively owned, collaborative undertakings, where everyone
is a shareholder.

I think we took a big step in this direction with the emergence of open source
collaborative projects and the decentralized planning that comes with it, and
the invention of smart contracts, the blockchain, and cryptocurrencies, but we
still have a long ways to go, especially on the legal bureaucratic and risks
end of things.

------
ddavis
External files in CI looks nice!

~~~
sytse
Thanks! It is the first significant paid CI feature and we're happy that
people see the need for it.

------
barrystaes
Tip of the day: wait for 10.5.1 which fixes a regression!
[https://about.gitlab.com/2018/02/22/gitlab-10-5-released/#ba...](https://about.gitlab.com/2018/02/22/gitlab-10-5-released/#barometer)

------
jraph
Hello!

One small comment about this webpage on Firefox mobile: in portrait mode the
page shows correctly, but in landscape mode the header + the message inviting
visitors to try GitLab EE take about 50% of the screen, which makes the page a
bit annoying to read.

I think visitors should be able to get rid of the message and the header
should be made non sticky or a least way smaller if you really like those
sticky headers.

I guess landscape 1080p is considered as a regular computer there, but this is
false in my case.

Thanks for making GitLab, this is what I currently use for my projects.

~~~
sytse
Thank you for raising this! Can you please open an issue on
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-com](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/www-gitlab-com) and specify your android device and firefox version? That
would greatly help us in tracking down the bug and solve it

------
memco
I like the push to create project feature. Lowers the barrier to entry that
much more when I can just take a repo and push it without having to think
about config & setup beforehand.

~~~
ake1
it's a nice feature to have but adding a repo via the web interface didn't
take more than a few seconds at most. not quite sure what config & setup you
are referring to other than the name of the repo, not a whole lot of other
things need to be specified, if any.

~~~
memco
There are 2 hard problems in programming: \- Cache invalidation \- Naming
things \- Off by 1 errors.

This solves 50% of the problem. By not having to think about names, nor about
clicking around in the UI all I have to think about is code and deploy.

------
ateesdalejr
Gitlab does great for most things but, the only thing I have on my Gitlab wish
list is email anonymization like Github has.

~~~
sytse
Do you mean [https://help.github.com/articles/setting-your-commit-
email-a...](https://help.github.com/articles/setting-your-commit-email-
address-on-github/) ? Would you mind creating an issue for it since I can't
find one yet
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/52lh6hvgf0pb62s/Screenshot%202018-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/52lh6hvgf0pb62s/Screenshot%202018-02-22%2014.40.30.png?dl=0)

~~~
ateesdalejr
Yes, that's exactly the feature that I'm thinking of. It's one of the main
reasons I don't use Gitlab right now.

~~~
sytse
Thanks, we will list the issue for this under missing features
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/merge_requests/...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/merge_requests/10207/diffs)

------
d33
I can't see tags for what's CE and what's EE. Does that mean that everything
is EE here?

~~~
connorshea
Libre/Starter/Premium/Ultimate are the names of plans for our distributions.
CE and EE are distributions of GitLab. CE has _only_ FOSS code in it for users
(e.g. self-hosting open source projects) who don’t want to run any proprietary
code whatsoever. Libre features are any features that are in the CE
distribution by default.

The Free/Bronze/Silver/Gold plans are for GitLab.com specifically (all open
source projects get Gold features by default).

~~~
sytse
For more background an overview is available at
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/marketing/product-
marketin...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/marketing/product-
marketing/#tiers)

